# mental overkill



## Duke Sam (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm a year away from college, and I plan on getting a double major, and full time job.
Is that reasonable? In the sense that i won't go crazy from the constant work.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

It may be reasonable. How active are you now? For example do you work now? Also you must consider for yourself the socialization process is an important aspect. You must make some time for recreation as well.


----------



## Duke Sam (Jul 18, 2014)

I work as a private tutor for 6 kids, and that comes out to about 3 hours of work a day on average(that includes lesson plans)
In addition to that I'll be changing states, and going to a school(probably) different from where everyone I currently know is.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

No, people who work a full time job, go to school full-time, and most importantly, study to understand, are superhuman. But if you do it, exercise every morning around other people (take a class), that will help.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Duke Sam said:


> I'm a year away from college, and I plan on getting a double major, and full time job.
> Is that reasonable? In the sense that i won't go crazy from the constant work.



I've known people who have done it. I've also known people who burned themselves out trying. IMHO, you have to find a balance. No matter how hard working one may be, if they don't stop and give themselves a break every now and then, they eventually become so rigid that they will snap.


----------



## Medusa Miasma (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi.

That's a level of hustling that's not to be taken lightly. How certain are you that you'll be able to maintain the GPA you want? Are there any scholarships you could be eligible for that might be affected by having a packed out schedule? Like tangosthenes said, taking on all of that at once is superhuman. 

I would err on the side of caution and suggest that you not take on so much unless it's really necessary that you do, and then consider going to work part time. By the way, what would you like to double major in? How's your health? It would be way too easy for something to take more of a toll on you than anticipated, so maybe if there was some kind of support system available at the school you're planning on going to? If you've already decided on the school, I mean. 

If you're not just asking for curiosity's sake, we don't really have that much to go on to help you. You have to know what you can handle- *know*, not be optimistic. 

*shrug* $.02 in.


----------



## Duke Sam (Jul 18, 2014)

Additional info:
-Presently, I have no scholarships that would be affected by having a full schedule.
-I'm pretty sure I can keep my GPA over 3.0. I've kept a 4.0 through high school, while alternating between junior varsity sports, and part time work every other year.
-I don't have any major health issues to get in the way: Poor vision, very mild asthma, allergies. Nothing that would really hinder me in a significant way.
-My prospective majors, at UTK, are _psychology_, and _child and family studies_.

Resolutions:
Wanting to work full time, is pushing my luck a bit, I'm not in that desperate of need to pay for college. I'll settle for part time.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

As a current college student, I recommend taking it a bit easy in regards to the beginning year. If you can handle the initial pressure, feel free to increase your load to the point you want.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

I know someone who works full time and study full time too. She does well on both areas. Just wow. I believe it's possible if you're good at time management, most especially. She is also able to go to the gym sometimes. I don't think I can survive this sort of life though. If I can I would do the same.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I went year round taking 16 credits while working full time (when I didn't work full time for like 3 months I took 29 credits). It's a pain but can be done. You do need to find balance and try to get out and have a free night once a week. You need to get away from it every here and there.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

What are your after-college goals? Those goals will determine how important it is for you to maintain good grades. Scholarship requirements aside, there are only really two places to aim for with your GPA. The first is the "Cs get degrees", keeping them high enough to stay in school approach, which is perfectly fine for 95% of the careers out there, since the vast majority of employers only care about the college's quality and the major, not the grades. The other is the honors-chasing 3.8+ college GPA approach, which is necessary for that other 5% that require post-graduate education or is in a highly competitive field/business where honors societies and Latin honors and the like count. 

If you're planning to work at Google or NASA, or if you want to become a researcher, professor, doctor or something similar, your grades will matter a _lot_, and I would strongly discourage working full time. You don't want to sacrifice your future for a job you're not planning to stick with. Otherwise, go for it, but be aware that your grades will almost certainly suffer and you're in for at least four years of high stress.

As for advice on double majoring, what you can do depends a lot on the majors you're planning on picking. I also double majored, but my majors were in fields with a lot of overlap, which meant I was able to get a lot of credits to count for both majors, saving me a lot of time. Summer classes also helped lighten the burden during the school year. Keep in touch with your academic advisor, they'll be able to give a lot of practical advice on navigating your university's degree programs. If you play it smart with your educational planning a double major is more than manageable. One of my friends managed to graduate with three majors and three minors (the university wouldn't allow students to take up more than that), which she accomplished basically by getting classes to count for credits in more than one major, summer classes, and smart planning. She definitely was stressed at times, but because she planned well she was actually less stressed than many single-major seniors I've met.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Duke Sam said:


> I'm a year away from college, and I plan on getting a double major, and full time job.
> Is that reasonable? In the sense that i won't go crazy from the constant work.


Definitely possible but you have to be determined and organised and never lose sight of the end goal. Most importantly though, you have to enjoy it! Otherwise it won't seem worth it. Hard work is much more tolerable when you like it at the very least.

Plus, stimulants. I take a very refined concoction I've been experimenting with for a while now... this is so I stay awake and alert otherwise I don't have the energy to juggle all the things I do.

Make sure you're keeping social too! The best way to cure a bad day is to have some relaxing and unwinding time.... social settings are really good for this. Enables us to feel human again i.e., get in touch with our less serious sides.

Good luck!

edit: I work full time over the summer breaks. You should DEFINITELY do that. Grades matter a lot sure, but everyone's getting top grades... Grades get you through the filtering machines, experience makes you interesting and lets you stand out.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JungleDelRey said:


> Plus, stimulants. I take a very refined concoction I've been experimenting with for a while now... this is so I stay awake and alert otherwise I don't have the energy to juggle all the things I do.


What is the refine concoction you take?


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Duke Sam said:


> I'm a year away from college, and I plan on getting a double major, and full time job.
> Is that reasonable? In the sense that i won't go crazy from the constant work.


You might burn out so I would pace myself if I were you just to make sure that the floppage factor won't cause to you have a complete 180% turn with your grades. Walk before you run. If you feel like you can keep up with it then go right ahead, but try out the waters first before you dive right in.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> What is the refine concoction you take?


You said you don't like nootropics?
Anyway....
Armodafinil 4 days a week to stay awake long hours (cycle on and off.)
Caffeine everyday to stay alert.
Phenylpiracetam on days I need physical energy without muscle ache- if I'm travelling a lot.
Noopept and pramiracetam for creativity and focus.
There's other stuff but that's the main bulk.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JungleDelRey said:


> You said you don't like nootropics?
> Anyway....
> Armodafinil 4 days a week to stay awake long hours (cycle on and off.)
> Caffeine everyday to stay alert.
> ...


So when you aren't taking those, what happens? I never I don't like nootropics but I'm very very cautious to the point I have not taken any. I'm just wondering the affects of them.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> So when you aren't taking those, what happens? I never I don't like nootropics but I'm very very cautious to the point I have not taken any. I'm just wondering the affects of them.


Well I've run out of armodafinil and all my suppliers are out of stock as well... I definitely need more sleep and it sucks because I don't have time for it. So I'm having to up my doses of caffeine. But I don't really like to do that...

Phenylpiracetam gives me a good "lift," I just feel a bit more like happier. It's a noticeable boost but very subtle, like 10%.

No side effects other than that.


----------



## Duke Sam (Jul 18, 2014)

What are your after-college goals?
After I get my degree... I'm still debating weather I should find a job, or move onto graduate school, which would be more of the same stress. If i got a job I'd be doing what I loved, but it would be difficult to get worthwhile psychology work without a ph.D, which would take more time and money.
I'd rather not experiment with supplements, but is their a healthy system you can recommend, or would that be something I should just ask my physician about?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I've known people who have done it. I've also known people who burned themselves out trying. IMHO, you have to find a balance. No matter how hard working one may be, if they don't stop and give themselves a break every now and then, they eventually become so rigid that they will snap.


This. 

I've done what the OP is describing.

I'm still doing it (except with one major now instead of two...at least until this fall).

It's very difficult, especially if your classes are more technical.

First and foremost, reasonably assess your own limitations. How important is free time/space for social activity outside of work/class interaction?

Second, how do you handle persistent, long-term pressure/stress?

Third, how good are you at committment to a goal?

Be realistic with yourself so you don't end up making yourself miserable in the long run. Also, I don't know if this is something that matters to you (maybe it does?), but don't take a full course load for ego's sake (as in, "why CANT I do this? I'm awesome, I can take on anything!"). You'll not only fail, you'll suffer a wounded ego (which sucks).

It's not easy to commit yourself wholly to a life of tasks/learning without quickly feeling trapped/burnout. It takes a lot of self discipline.

Personally, I'd recommend easing into it rather than diving feet first. Take two majors, start a part time job (if you can). If that works, increase your hours. If it doesn't, decrease them.

Best of luck if you go full steam.

EDIT: as a side note, stimulants are not always necessary. I don't take any stimulants to get by, not even coffee.


----------

